# The Official Off-Season Thread



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It is time to face it. 

What needs to be done. What change are going to be made.

I say we work up that Mihm and Cook(sign and trade George) for boozer

This could be are starting lineup

Bryant / Smush / (a MLE signing)
Walton / Sasha / Jackson 
Odom / Profit / Green
Boozer /Ronny / (1st draft pick)
Kwame / Bynum / (2nd draft pick)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

A lil bit early for this eh?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I think we bring the same exact team back next year + Sam Cassell with the MLE and we do some damage


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah definitely too early. We still have a shot to win game 7.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

WTF?

Did I miss something? Did we lose game 7?

I hope your prepared to eat your shoes if the Lakers win game 7.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ahhh nice...thats what i wanted to hear, Laker fans sticking to their team even in the worst possible situation :cheers: .


A bit OT : Kobe and Phil are undefeated on game 7's


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I ain't thinking about the off season yet.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ahhh nice...thats what i wanted to hear, Laker fans sticking to their team even in the worst possible situation :cheers: .
> 
> 
> A bit OT : Kobe and Phil are undefeated on game 7's


Not to mention Phil has never lost a 1st round series.

These streaks will be in Jeopardy come Saturday.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

series is still going buddy... it's the first to win 4...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Smush Parker's horrible shooting, worse defense and retarded decisions cost us this series against the Suns (I blame him for yesterday's loss)...we need a PG.

Kwame is fine at C, and Kobe and Lamar are obviously staying. We can survive with Walton in the starting lineup, but not Cook. We need to either trade Mihm for a solid PG or (preferrably) sign one to the MLE.

Who's available?

Playing the style of ball we're playing now, and with another year of experience, a solid PG could make us a very good team. Smush is just really holding us back...he is not giving us anything out there.

If we could get Mike James, we would win 50 games next year. He wouldn't average 20ppg for us, but he would get 10+, be a GREAT three-point threat, and play very solid defense.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If Mike James shuts his mouth, plays within the offense and does not have any problem dealing with Kobe as the teams Superstar _not him_ then Im all for it...He only want to sign a short term anyway, and with his age its perfect.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We can survive with Walton in the starting lineup, but not Cook.


Why do I have the feeling that if Walton is starting next year, you along with a bunch of other Laker fans will be craving his death after 5 games?

Hell remember the "still think Smush Parker sucks?" thread?

Everything is Smush's fault. Another year of Laker fans despising the PG. Wasn't nobody supposed to be worse than Atkins?

Mihm surpassed Odom as our second best player, now you want him dealt?

And what about trade Odom now?

Laker fans will be satisfied when we get 12 Kobe's. Are we going to get this constant negativity everytime we don't win a title?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why do I have the feeling that if Walton is starting next year, you along with a bunch of other Laker fans will be craving his death after 5 games?
> 
> Hell remember the "still think Smush Parker sucks?" thread?
> 
> ...


Im Glad_ I am not the only one _ who feels the same way....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

It's funny how you guys overreact :laugh: This team is improving and shouldnt even be in the playoffs and you want to mess up the progress and send key players away? Wrong.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Not to mention Phil has never lost a 1st round series.
> 
> These streaks will be in Jeopardy come Saturday.



lol

Hes also never been without the most dominant big man and the greatest player ever.

The records don't mean that much.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> Hes also never been without the most dominant big man and the greatest player ever.
> 
> The records don't mean that much.


You must of never heard of jordan going to play baseball? Burn point for me! :banana:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

They obviously need to keep the key players.

But let's face reality, Smush is terrible. His shot selection is disgusting. He lucked that 3 pointer in during game 4, then he's poor shot selection cost us game 6. Not to mention he still hasn't played defense on Nash this series. He is holding us back and it's time the Lakers go out and spend money on a productive PG.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> You must of never heard of jordan going to play baseball? Burn point for me! :banana:


Beat me to it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Unique said:


> You must of never heard of jordan going to play baseball? Burn point for me! :banana:


He didn't forget, he was 3 years old. Hell I don't remember Jordan hitting the game winning jumper as a freshmen to win the NCAA title when I was 3.

Anyways people said Phil would be exposed as a poor coach if he didn't have all the superstar talent, well what do you know? Here we are 11 games better than last year. Thanks Phil.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He didn't forget, he was 3 years old. Hell I don't remember Jordan hitting the game winning jumper as a freshmen to win the NCAA title when I was 3.
> 
> Anyways people said Phil would be exposed as a poor coach if he didn't have all the superstar talent, well what do you know? Here we are 11 games better than last year. Thanks Phil.


Those 11 additional wins might have _just a little bit_ to do with Kobe and Odom playing 160 games this year, as opposed to the 130 they played last year. Maybe _just a little_.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2006 NBA Free Agents:* 
Ben Wallace, PF/C, Detroit
Jason Terry, PG, Dallas
Peja Stojakovic, SF, Indiana (Player option)
Al Harrington, PF, Atlanta
Mike James, Toronto (Player option)
Chris Wilcox, PF, Seattle (Restricted)
Nene, PF/C, Denver (Restricted)
Drew Gooden, PF, Cleveland (Restricted)
Melvin Ely, PF, Charlotte
Jumaine Jones, SG/SF, Charlotte
Bonzi Wells, SG/SF, Sacramento
David Wesley, SG, Houston
Matt Harpring, SG/SF, Utah
Joel Przybilla, C, Portland
Ronald Murray, Cleveland
Tim Thomas, SF/PF, Phoenix
Speedy Claxton, PG, New Orleans
Vladimir Radmanovic, SF/PF, LA Clippers
Jared Jeffries, Washington (Restricted)
Marcus Banks, PG, Minnesota
James Posey, SG/SF, Miami (Player option)
Nazr Mohammed, C, San Antonio
Reggie Evans, PF, Denver
Keith Van Horn, SF/PF, Dallas
Sam Cassell, PG, LA Clippers
Alonzo Mourning, Miami
Fred Jones, Indiana (Restricted)
Ruben Patterson, Denver (Player option)
Bobby Jackson, PG/SG, Memphis
Chucky Atkins, PG, Memphis
Lorenzen Wright, PF/C, Memphis
Francisco Elson, Denver (Restricted)

*2006 Lakers Free Agents:* 
Devean George, SF
Jim Jackson, SG/SF
Devin Green, SF
Von Wafer, SG (Team option)

*2007 Lakers Free Agents (expiring contracts):* 
Chris Mihm, C
Aaron McKie, SG
Andrew Bynum, C (Team option)
Sasha Vujacic, PG/SG (Team option)
Brian Cook
Smush Parker
Luke Walton

The way I see it, we need to keep Kobe, Odom, Kwame and Bynum. As for the FAs, we need to somehow make a big splash, and I'd love to see us grab either Mike James, Speedy Claxton or Bobby Jackson.

We also need to make a trade, and Mihm, McKie, Cook and Walton are probably our most valuable pieces other than the four aforementioned players.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> [
> The way I see it, we need to keep Kobe, Odom, Kwame and Bynum. As for the FAs, we need to somehow make a big splash, and I'd love to see us grab either Mike James, Speedy Claxton or Bobby Jackson.
> .


I really would want Walton to be a Laker next season, he stepped up his play when Mihm went down and was no fluke in the series against the Suns. His willingness to make his teamates better is a valuable asset in Phil's triangle.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder if we can somehow pick up Jason Terry.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> You must of never heard of jordan going to play baseball? Burn point for me! :banana:



They went to a game 7 without Jordan?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> They went to a game 7 without Jordan?


What does a game 7 have anything to do with the first round series? =\

Unique was just pointing out on how you said Phil Jackson has never been without MJ or Shaq winning a first round series, which is not true.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

"Kobe and Phil have never lost a game 7"


And I said that Phil has never been without the greatest player and the most dominant big man.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> "Kobe and Phil have never lost a game 7"
> 
> 
> And I said that Phil has never been without the greatest player and the most dominant big man.


Actually you quoted me for saying Phil Jackson has never lost a first round series and then you said "Phil has never been without the greatest player and the most dominant big man."

It's all good either way.

Now I just hope Lakers can afford Jason Terry (which I don't think they can), and they can sign him, which I have a feeling Dallas will want him back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> They went to a game 7 without Jordan?


Yes, Eastern Conference semi-finals, 1994. Lost to the Knicks 4-3.

Bulls starters-

G- Armstrong
G- Meyers
F- Pippen
F- Grant
C- Longely

No Jordan.

From the list of free agents posted by X factor I like Jumaine Jones, Chucky Atkins and Kareem Rush.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes, Eastern Conference semi-finals, 1994. Lost to the Knicks 4-3.
> 
> Bulls starters-
> 
> ...



So, why did people say Phil has never lost a game 7? mmmmm....



Anyways, maybe you guys could get Derek Fisher back. He can still shoot and he has alot of experience.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually, Jason Terry would be really good. I like him better than Mike James. James is good at D, but Terry's even better. I like Terry's attitude and James has some baggage. I like James a lot better for the treys but Terry can really break defenses down off the dribble which would give us another dimension to our offense. 

I dont know if we could get Terry cause Dallas just had a great regular season and his contract last year was 7.5 mil. I dont know if Dallas has the money to resign so we have a decent shot. But hes a great fit for the triangle and hed really improve our D. But knowing Kupchak he wont make any moves.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> So, why did people say Phil has never lost a game 7? mmmmm....


Who said that? Nobody in here.

Whoever did say that was wrong.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ahhh nice...thats what i wanted to hear, Laker fans sticking to their team even in the worst possible situation :cheers: .
> 
> 
> *A bit OT : Kobe and Phil are undefeated on game 7's*



He did.......... :clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> He did.......... :clap:


 good job, you quoted a post from FRIDAY!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Would you guys do a Kwame for Terry trade?

I think Dallas would do it so they could take Diop out of the lineup while creating a starting position for Devin Harris.

PG: Terry/Smush/McKie
SG: Kobe/Sasha
SF: Odom/Walton
PF: MLE/Cook/Turiaf
C: Mihm/Bynum


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> good job, you quoted a post from FRIDAY!



Phil lost to the Knicks in game 7 of the 1994 playoffs. So, the guy I quoted was wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Phil lost to the Knicks in game 7 of the 1994 playoffs. So, the guy I quoted was wrong.


He said Kobe *and* Phil as in together.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> He said Kobe *and* Phil as in together.



Well, then my orginal post of "Phil has never been without the most dominant big man" was fine.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Would you guys do a Kwame for Terry trade?


I wouldnt. Id just sign him instead. Dallas is way over the cap and Jason Terry got 7.5 mil last year. Kwames a really good man-to-man defender which is good against Duncan and Shaq.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Would you guys do a Kwame for Terry trade?
> 
> I think Dallas would do it so they could take Diop out of the lineup while creating a starting position for Devin Harris.
> 
> ...


No!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What are the chances of gettin Terry?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Well, then my orginal post of "Phil has never been without the most dominant big man" was fine.


How? Your original post was quoting me on Phil never being past the first round series without MJ and Shaq, which he was, with Pippen.

When you posted



> "Kobe and Phil have never lost a game 7"
> 
> 
> And I said that Phil has never been without the greatest player and the most dominant big man."


You never said that before referring to game 7's.

Now if you said Phil and Kobe have never lost a game 7 with Shaq, that would make sense.

On subject of getting Terry, I hope Lakers do get him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> How?* Your original post was quoting me * on Phil never being past the first round series without MJ and Shaq, which he was, with Pippen.
> 
> When you posted
> 
> ...


I meant to quote KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ, but I got the wrong guy.

=)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh ok, understandable.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The way I see it, we need to keep Kobe, Odom, Kwame and Bynum. As for the FAs, we need to somehow make a big splash, and I'd love to see us grab either Mike James, Speedy Claxton or Bobby Jackson.
> 
> We also need to make a trade, and Mihm, McKie, Cook and Walton are probably our most valuable pieces other than the four aforementioned players.


We should definitely go after Nene. His stock is low after being out for so long, we could get him for cheap. Fred Jones or Ronald Murray would be nice too. :biggrin: 

We can't afford much more than that anyway.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Phil likes Cook and George too much to trade them. Plus they have years of the triangle under their belt.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This offseason isn't going to be much more than getting positions solidified and developing what we have more. Triangle takes a while to learn and I think Phil likes what we have to work with. We got it together and I think a lot of it is the fact that people are understanding the offense. Remember all the arguments early on over positioning. We pick up Speedy Claxton, trade away pieces to move up in the draft, get Foyle and other bigs alike, and we're done.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

So is every Laker fans eliminating Smush as the starting PG next year?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dannyM said:


> So is every Laker fans eliminating Smush as the starting PG next year?


I wouldn't mind him starting if we upgrade one of the frontcourt starters. Either a better PF to start alongside Mihm/Kwame or a SF to move Lamar to PF.

Smush doesn't turn the ball over and, ignoring the end of the Phoenix series, makes open shots. Plus he's a nice wild card because of his uncanny ability to pull clean picks and cram on some dude in traffic.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dannyM said:


> So is every Laker fans eliminating Smush as the starting PG next year?


I think we'd all like an upgrade, Or better yet, an early-season smush w/ an upgrade at the 4 like Jamel said. the kid is very talented, he just needs to work harder on defense, and remain focused on offense. It was all mental this series, he is a much better player than that.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Silk D said:


> I think we'd all like an upgrade, Or better yet, an early-season smush w/ an upgrade at the 4 like Jamel said. the kid is very talented, he just needs to work harder on defense, and remain focused on offense. It was all mental this series, he is a much better player than that.


I agree, smush can be a good player coming off the bench, the kid has a lot of good qualities, he is a better player than he has shown in those last few games.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What about Eddie Griffin? Anybody think he would fit well? Great shot blocker and hes equal to Mihm in rebounding. I think its an important that if we get an upgrade at PF that its a shotblocker since Kwame isnt that great at shotblocking and plus he guards the best post scorer. Eddie Griffin can really shoot the ball too. Maybe a Mihm for Griffin deal?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone think that Isaiah would do a Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie for Channing Frye? With him, anything is possible and Frye would possibly be a good pickup for us. We could use him at PF.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

dannyM said:


> So is every Laker fans eliminating Smush as the starting PG next year?


Yes I am.

He was playing street ball when the time on the regulation clock was 46 seconds in Game 6. I like him what he brings to the table but it's not enough.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Anyone think that Isaiah would do a Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie for Channing Frye? With him, anything is possible and Frye would possibly be a good pickup for us. We could use him at PF.


I highly doubt he would. 

I think we have a better chance landing PJ Brown for Chris Mihm and Aaron Mickie and possibly add our first round pick? or second round pick? from this year's draft. He might be 36 year, however, he's the best player out there who could fit right in as a PF, playing along side the other Brown.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think PJ Brown has demanded a trade from his team, it shouldn't take much to get him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Smush wouldn't be a bad option as the starting PG for the Lakers next year, however, he should be the last option. 

We really should do everything to acquire Bobby Jackson. He really fits the Lakers' point guard needs. The only problem is I haven't watched him play since the Kings day.. so dunno how much of his skills have deteriorated.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've heard that the Warriors want to get rid of Fisher's long-term deal, so here's an idea...

Warriors Trade:
Derek Fisher
#9 Overall Pick

Lakers Trade:
Chris Mihm
Smush Parker
#26 Overall Pick

I've got to think that the Warriors would seriously consider that. They are desperately in need of inside scoring, would get a better salary, a backup PG, and I also doubt they want to rest their hopes and dreams on yet another high draft pick (Richardson, Dunleavy, Pietrus, Diogu).

At #9, the Lakers could look at a PG like Marcus Williams, or a swingman like Rodney Carney, Shawne Williams or J.J. Redick.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I've heard that the Warriors want to get rid of Fisher's long-term deal, so here's an idea...
> 
> Warriors Trade:
> Derek Fisher
> ...


The trade makes alot of sense, however, I wouldn't want Fisher back in LA with his ugly contract. With the #26 pick, we have a chance to get Shawne Williams. (NBAdraft.net) Plus, trading a legit center for a slow footed point guard doesn't make sense to me.

I would like the Lakers to make a trade with NO.

New Orleans get:
Chris Mihm
Aaron Mckie
Brian Cook
Lakers' first round pick #26

Los Angeles Lakers get:
P.J. Brown
J.R. Smith
New Orleans' second round pick (???)

New Orleans receive their starting center for next year, Mckie's expiring contract, and Brian Cook to back up David West. Plus, they receive a late first round pick in a deep draft. Also, NO gets to dump two disgruntled players wanting to get out of NO.

The Lakers get their starting PF. A PF who could play well alongside Kwame as the starting center. They also receive J.R. Smith who could contribute more than what the Lakers can get with their #26 pick. Phil Jackson proved that he could work with Kwame, so why not J.R. Smith? 

What do you guys think? Is it a fair trade? Or is it lopsided?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thx for putting together these interesting trade options guys.



Damian Necronamous said:


> I've heard that the Warriors want to get rid of Fisher's long-term deal, so here's an idea...
> 
> Warriors Trade:
> Derek Fisher
> ...


Love Fish but he has one of the worst contracts in the NBA. This was Smush's first yr. He wasn't consistent but showed a nice skill set overall with great athleticism and his heroics in game 4 would be remembered more fondly by Laker fans had they gone on to win the series. And besides, Smush is dirt cheap. Smush earned another yr as a Laker in my book.

Mihm is a wonderful guy with a nice mid-range shot but doesn't have a strong build in a power position, often injured, and doesn't have the quickness to avoid fouling. I think he's the odd man out with Kwame, Turiaf, and Bynum coming along.

Therefore, I'd do this trade w\o Fisher and Parker - just lose Mihm to move up in the draft and have the ability to draft an impact player in a position of need as you said.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Anyone think that Isaiah would do a Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie for Channing Frye? With him, anything is possible and Frye would possibly be a good pickup for us. We could use him at PF.


Frye is one of the few (and I mean FEW) bright spots in the Knicks organization. It will take a lot to let him go.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We need a lot more talent if we wanna go anywhere. We should sign James or Terry (preferably Terry) with the MLE. That way we fix a lot of glaring problems like consistency, 3 point shooting, scoring, and defense. 

Then we gotta trade Mihm for a jumpshooting, shot blocking PF since Kwame will guard the best post player and we need a good help defender. I dont know who, but I was thinking Eddie Griffin. Since Minny has to use Griffin at C which is not his position, well trade one of our C's since it is an unneeded position now that we have Kwame playin there. Either that or Mihm has to be developed as more of a high post player with a J.

So here is what I thought of (best case scenario)

PG- Jason Terry, Sasha Vujacic, Aaron McKie
SG- Kobe Bryant, Smush Parker, Von Wafer
SF- Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, Jim Jackson
PF- Eddie Griffin, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf
C- Kwame Brown, Andrew Bynum

Id be confident goin to war with other teams with this squad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That NO trade was bad...Mihm is better than Brown, and JR Smith isn't worth a $2.5M expiring, Cook and our first rounder....

As for "Terry for the MLE" - you guys need to get out of the pipe dream. There is NO CHANCE that Dallas lets Terry sign with us for the MLE. Besides, he'd probably get $5-10M total from another team with cap room.

My guess is that he'll re-sign with Dallas for something like a $30M/4yr deal.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

There is no way that we are getting Jason Terry, everyone needs to chill on that thought (believe me, I hope I'm wrong). I doubt we'd James either, not sure we'd really want him. Plus, surely someone will grossly overpay for his services this offseason, we all know that's what he's hoping for.

Therefore, I think a good deal for us to make, (without completing ripping off the other team, therefore making it actually realistic), is if we trade w/ Minny:

*Lakers Trade:* 
C - Chris Mihm $4,237,500
G - Aaron McKie $2,500,000

Total Salary = $6,737,500

*Wolves Trade:*
F - Eddie Griffin $2,700,000
G - Marcus Banks $2,500,000 (sign & trade)

Total Salary = $5,200,000 (this works under the 75% rule, could pay him a bit less or a more.)


*Why the Lakers do it:* Lakers get the defensive/tough point guard they need in Banks. Also get a guy who could start at PF in Griffin. Griffin is a great leaper, rebounder, and shot blocker. He could play good help D and really help Kwame in the paint. He is also decent offensively, averaged 4.6 points, 5.6 rebs, and 2.1 blocks in only 19 minutes a game last year. Put him in the starting role and give him close to 30 mins. a game, those numbers project to 7pts, 8.66 rebs, and 3.25 blocks. Not a ton of points, but you gotta love the boards and the blocks, and in a starting role and actually playing PF (where he belongs) rather than C like he did in Minny, his offensive #'s should go up. 2 years ago he averaged 8.6 pts and 6 rebs in 24.5/mins a game with about 1.5 blocks. Those #'s over 30 min/gm would be 10.5 pts, 7.5 rebs, and 1.8 blk. I think we'd gladly take those #'s from a solid defender at the PF spot anyday. 

*Why the TWolves do it: *The Wolves finally get a true Center to play alongside of KG. They may have picked up Blount last season, but he is aging and has never really been much of anything. Mihm can score, board, and block shots, and playing with a dominate PF will only improve his #'s. Mihm is young and is a bargain at just over $4mill. McHale has said that he wants to improve the team around KG, and adding Mihm would be a good start as it would take a lot of pressure off KG in the middle. They get Aaron McKie's expiring contract, and a veteran that could provide some leadership if he could get healthy. The Wolves should be willing to deal Banks as they declined to pick up his option for next season. McHale will probably try to force the Lakers to take on either Hudson or Jaric's terrible contracts, but Mitch will surely transfer his call over to Isaiah Thomas.


*Further Analysis: *The more I look at this deal, I think it would be good for both teams, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Lakers may have to sweeten the deal. If so, we could give up Brian Cook if Minny would throw in a 2nd rounder or possibly Mark Madsen. With Banks in the mix, the Lakers could look to draft one of the big (tall) shooters in the upcoming draft, Pittsnogle, Novak, etc. to replace Cook. However, the deal may work as just Mihm and McKie since it doesn't appear that Minny is going to sign Banks anyway.



Make the call Mitch!

Werd.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

HuntDizzle said:


> *Lakers Trade:*
> C - Chris Mihm $4,237,500
> G - Aaron McKie $2,500,000
> 
> ...


This is the first trade that had been proposed that actually seems realistic and that I actually like. I'm not sure about the actual deal above, but the essential trade of Chris Mihm for Eddie Griffin is a great idea. Eddie Griffin would be a PERFECT fit at the PF at least on the defensive end. He's a long, athletic, weakside shot blocker, which would go perfectly next to Kwame's strong on the ball post defense. I know he's a decent shooter, but I must admit, my knowledge of his offensive game is pretty limited. can anyone fill me in?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. Eddie Griffin would really help. He can strech the D with his shooting and make the spacing better so Kwame can post up. Basically what Cook does for Kwame already but Griff can play D. He is averaging over 2 blocks in only 19 minutes, so thtas a huge plus.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Utah Jazz have lost approximately $25 million over the last two seasons, so I would expect them to look to deal Carlos Boozer.

Chris Mihm, Brian Cook and Aaron McKie would probably be enough to land him.

*Los Angeles Lakers:*
PG: Bobby Jackson (Most of MLE)...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Smush Parker...Von Wafer
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...#26 Overall Pick
PF: Carlos Boozer...Scot Pollard (LLE)...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum...Kelvin Cato (Rest of MLE)

*Utah Jazz:*
PG: Deron Williams...Keith McLeod
SG: Gordan Giricek...Devin Brown...C.J. Miles...Aaron McKie
SF: Andrei Kirilenko...Matt Harpring
PF: Mehmet Okur...Brian Cook...Kris Humphries
C: Chris Mihm...Jarron Collins...Robert Whaley

With that, the Lakers would challenge for the WC Finals, and the Jazz would free themselves of $40+ million, and get a solid C and a good backup PF to spread the floor. The Jazz would have the pieces to contend for 42-44 wins and the 7-8 seed.

If we could get a balanced starting lineup like that, I think we'd see a completely different Kobe than this year. He'd probably score around 25ppg, getting 6apg, with Jackson getting 10ppg and 3apg, Odom going for 17/8/5, Boozer getting 15/8 and Kwame getting 11/6. The team would certainly average over 100ppg, and the addition of Boozer would make the team tougher on the boards, with Jackson and Cato making them tougher on defense.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont like Boozer and Brown together cause theres no shotblocking at all. Pollard cant block shots either and he shouldnt be getting good minutes.

Bobby Jackson is too injury prone. Our best option IMO is Mike James.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

When is Ron Artest a free agent?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OT thought...Phoenix is going to win a CRAP LOAD of games next year...

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell...Eddie House
SF: Boris Diaw...James Jones
PF: Shawn Marion...Tim Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire...Kurt Thomas

Then they've got picks #21 and #27 in the first round, and if there is any team in the league where rookies can have an impact, it's with the Suns because of the way they play. My guess is that they'll take a PG and a big man. Poop...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pincus' Take (yes i know, not the most reliable or liked source)


It's a safe bet that the Lakers will re-sign *Laron Profit* at the minimum. *Kareem Rush* was waived by the Charlotte Bobcats and could get the Lakers' Bi-Annual Exception (if not the minimum).

A few other names have been mentioned as possible targets, some by the media, some by fans, and some by people close to the team:

*Al Harrington - *The fan choice, most who are convinced that he'll demand a sign and trade to LA. This would probably be fantasy, but anything is possible.
*Sam Cassell* - Likely to stay with the Clippers for two seasons and then join the coaching staff.
*Matt Harpring* - Likely to stay with the Jazz, but a solid veteran who could command part of the mid-level.
*Peja Stojakovic* - Supposedly interested in being a Laker for a discount, but his defense was lousy before his knee injury which forced him to miss most of the playoffs. The Lakers may not reciprocate his interest.
*Jason Terry - *Probably too expensive.
*Mike James - *A little too old for the Lakers to give five years to, but a possibility nonetheless.
*Speedy Claxton* - A bit injury prone and not ideal for the triangle based on height.
*Jared Jefferies - *An intriguing fit in the triangle alongside Odom, but he's a restricted free agent and the Wizards have recently declared him as part of the team's core.
*Stacy Augmon - *Recently mentioned as a possible veteran pickup for the Lakers.
*Bonzi Wells - *Good size. May be too expensive.

Other free agents of interest, certainly not all-inclusive:
Jumaine Jones, Melvin Ely, Jiri Welsch, Jannero Pargo, Lo Wright, Rasual Butler, Greg Buckner, David Wesley, Fred Jones, Latrell Sprewell, Toni Kukoc, Flip Murray, Drew Gooden and Keith Van Horn.

Any of the free agents listed above who may be considered too expensive may be possible sign and trade targets with the Mihm, Cook, McKie and/or Wafer package.

Other trade targets could include

*Kevin Garnett - *This one resurges from time to time. The Lakers would probably have to include Lamar Odom and other pieces. It's doubtful LA would gut the team for KG. To happen, it would need a major play by Garnett forcing his way to Los Angeles. Sounds nice in theory, but chances are very, very small.
*Carlos Boozer - *There were numerous reports that the Lakers nearly acquired him at the trade deadline for the second year in a row. As stated earlier, the Jazz would be hard pressed to move Boozer without getting a shooting guard in return. Perhaps they'd have interest in what the Lakers have to offer if they land one of the prized guards in the draft (Brandon Roy, J.J. Reddick, Richard Roby, etc).
*Kenyon Martin - *Too high risk based on the knee, the contract and the attitude . . . but the Nuggets seem motivated to move him.
*Marko Jaric - *The Wolves also seem willing to move the ex-Clipper.
*Darius Miles - *His contract is long but not especially expensive. Could he be another player who finally blossoms under the guidance of Phil Jackson?
*Derek Fisher - *The Warriors need to clear salary and could use a center. The Lakers need a veteran guard who can hit the outside shot. Bonus, he already knows the triangle. They say don't trade big for small, but would Golden State be willing to swap picks to get out from Fisher's contract while adding a solid big in Mihm? Wonder if Shelden Williams will drop to nine? (Note: This is not a rumor, just speculation.)

*The Bottom Line*
Certainly there are and will be other scenarios to contemplate. The off-season has just begun for the Lakers. They clearly need to improve, but they may already be better than anyone thought they would be. Their decision-making has left a lot of Laker fans scratching their heads the last few years . . . but who can deny how exciting their playoff run was (at least through the first four or even six games). 

Blame can be passed around to Bryant, Odom, Brown, Parker, Walton, George, Mihm, Vujacic, Cook, Coach Jackson, Kupchak, Jim Buss, Dr. Jerry Buss and others . . . but give a little credit in the same breath.

The major decision remains: Hold onto the 2008 cap space dream or commit now to winning.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17320.shtml


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Cris said:


> Pincus' Take (yes i know, not the most reliable or liked source)
> 
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17320.shtml


the more I read his articles, the more they sound like pure speculation. I think most educated Laker fans already knew everything in that article.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What do you guys think the Lakers roster will look like next year?

In my opinion it will be about the exact same, maybe signing a veteran PG.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Eternal said:


> What do you guys think the Lakers roster will look like next year?
> 
> In my opinion it will be about the exact same, maybe signing a veteran PG.


The same roster except a Vet PG and PF signing and a rookie PG to be taught. Also Devean George isn't signed unless he accepts 2 million or less. That is my oppinion on our off-season.

EDIT: Also, what if we traded George, Mihm, Wafer, Mckie and our 2nd rounder for a 1st rounder next year, possibly Charlotte's. Mihm could be a good starter or backup beside Brezec. McKie would provide a good motivational in the huddle type of a player. George will be a great 6th man. Wafer is a young prospect that could turn into something of a good role player off the bench. All we'd get is a shot at Oden or something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Foxsports has us taking this dude..

26. Los Angeles Lakers — Marcus Vinicius – Small Forward – Brazil
The Lakers really want to find a "point guard" who can run Phil Jackson's triangle offense, but that usually comes in the form of an over-sized, slow veteran. Smush Parker has proven he has value, but we all know he's better suited to back up Kobe Bryant at the two. If worst comes to worst in the upcoming season, Parker and Bryant will once again run together in the backcourt, so the Lakers will look to get a wing player to help Luke Walton. Vinicius fits the bill, and can even play some power forward while Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown are taking a break. Versatile wing players with "upside" are in vogue right now, and the Lakers should be willing to take a chance on the Brazilian project. This late in the draft, teams will have to take a chance on someone who may blossom three years from now, and that describes Vinicius to a tee.

link 

any thoughts? Kinda sounds like a poor mans Tayshawn Prince.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> From the list of free agents posted by X factor I like Jumaine Jones, Chucky Atkins and Kareem Rush.


Whats with everyones obsession to get ex-Lakers?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Jumaine Jones


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think we'd see a completely different Kobe than this year. He'd probably score around 25ppg, getting 6apg


I'm starting to think we'll never see a Kobe like that.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

The minny trade just doesn't seem appetizing enough from minny's point of view. Don't think Mihm's stock is really that high right now.

Here's a trade option:

Lakers receive Kenyon Martin.

Lakers trade Mihm, Bynum, & George

IMO - Lakers improve next yr by adding an elite player. Denver wants to move Martin and this is the best offer we can make w\o losing important players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's a horrible trade. Kenyon Martin is anything but an elite player, and he is injured 24/7. No way in hell would we ever trade Bynum for him, let alone the other two as well.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's a horrible trade. Kenyon Martin is anything but an elite player, and he is injured 24/7. No way in hell would we ever trade Bynum for him, let alone the other two as well.


Kenyon Martin anything but an elite player?

· 2004 NBA All-Star <O></O>

· 2003 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team <O></O>

· 16th in NBA 2002-03 in rebounding with 8.3 rpg <O></O>

· Named to the NBA All-Rookie First Team in 2000-01 <O></O>

· Named NBA Rookie of the Month for November and Co-Rookie of the Month for March, 2001 <O></O>

· Ranked 19th in the NBA in blocked shots (1.66 bpg) and had the 4th highest dunk total in the NBA with 108 in 2001-02 <O></O>

· A four-year member of the Cincinnati Bearcats, Martin was named consensus National Player of the Year as senior, earning the Associated Press, Wooden, Naismith, Robertson, NABC and US Basketball Writers Association awards 


Kenyon Martin injured 24/7?

Last yr he played in 56 games due to injury, the rest of his career he's ave'd 71 games per yr starting nearly all of them.


No way in hell would we trade Bynum straight across for Kenyon Martin? 

Silly statement...Which one's going to help us win more in the next two yrs?


...but at least you were modest about it. ;-)

Most of the trades proposed on these boards are heavily one-sided in the Lakers favor naturally. Any trade that has a chance of happening may meet resistence here.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

West44 said:


> Here's a trade option:
> 
> Lakers receive Kenyon Martin.
> 
> Lakers trade Mihm, Bynum, & George


 :hurl: 

kenyon has not been the same player since he got paid.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

How about the lakers trade KOBE for portlands starting lineup?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

West44 said:


> Kenyon Martin anything but an elite player?
> 
> · 2004 NBA All-Star <O></O>
> 
> ...


dude you just brought up stats all the way from his college years. yeah sure he might of a been an "elite" player a few years ago but clearly with his knee problems and his trouble with coach karl, it's kind of laughable to label him an "elite" player. It the same thing as bringing up payton's career stats and saying that he's an elite player now because of his career achievement, when clearly he's just a role-player now in his career.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What have you done for me lately? There is no reason to trade bynum at this point in time, zero none zippo without a guarenteed star coming back as part of a package. Martin has a lingering injury, until he proves one he is worth what he is making and two is heatly any team will be hessitant to acquire him


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> dude you just brought up stats all the way from his college years. yeah sure he might of a been an "elite" player a few years ago but clearly with his knee problems and his trouble with coach karl, it's kind of laughable to label him an "elite" player. It the same thing as bringing up payton's career stats and saying that he's an elite player now because of his career achievement, when clearly he's just a role-player now in his career.


First of all, I'm just throwing out ideas and really don't mean to get everyone upset. It's no wonder more people don't throw out ideas on this board.

Secondly, if you want to say that the career of a 16 yr vet is at the same stage as a 6 yr vet, have at it dude.

Thirdly, the guy was an all star two yrs ago and I don't really care if he had a problem with his coach.

I personally think he'll help the team more than Bynum will at least for the next couple yrs...but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

West44 said:


> First of all, I'm just throwing out ideas and really don't mean to get everyone upset. It's no wonder more people don't throw out ideas on this board.
> 
> Secondly, if you want to say that the career of a 16 yr vet is at the same stage as a 6 yr vet, have at it dude.
> 
> ...


Sure it will.. if the gamble pays off
dont you think it's kind of risky to gamble on a $11 milion PF with a bum knee? 
Wouldnt it be better to keep Bynum and hope he pans out next year? He's only going to make like 2 million next year

You want me to throw out an idea?
how about we sign Eric Piakowski.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Sure it will.. if the gamble pays off
> dont you think it's kind of risky to gamble on a $11 milion PF with a bum knee?
> Wouldnt it be better to keep Bynum and hope he pans out next year? He's only going to make like 2 million next year.


Im with you on this one, to me KMarts attitude doesnt really concern me, its his injury and the hefty price tag that comes with it. Keeping a rookie with a huge upside is a great and smart investment.




dannyM said:


> You want me to throw out an idea?
> how about we sign Eric Piakowski.


 :rotf: 
My man always got jokes.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Sure it will.. if the gamble pays off
> dont you think it's kind of risky to gamble on a $11 milion PF with a bum knee?
> Wouldnt it be better to keep Bynum and hope he pans out next year? He's only going to make like 2 million next year
> 
> ...


I wouldn't trade for the guy if his knee wasn't in good shape. He had only one real off yr and not off by all that much. Is it riskier to assume a former all-star, if healthy, may make significant contribution or is it riskier that a completely unproven 18 yr old kid whose upside may be less than Benoit Benjamin in a few yrs while taking up a roster spot is going to help us in the near future? Rasheed's numbers went down, bad 'tude, resurrected self and made the all star team. The price is high, yes, but it beats paying for nothing. Not totally convinced it's the best move but I want to win now. 

Kwame, Martin, Lamar, Kobe, pg upgrade - looks like an improvement to me.

I like Piatkowski - we can definitely use a shooter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Im with you on this one, to me KMarts attitude doesnt really concern me, its his injury and the hefty price tag that comes with it. Keeping a rookie with a huge upside is a great and smart investment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kds, i was being serious with eric piakowski :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> kds, i was being serious with eric piakowski :biggrin:


oh crap :laugh: :clown:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

piakowski can only shoot the three.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> piakowski can only shoot the three.


That's what we need, eh?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

na dude lets sign steve kerr


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What do you think of Melvin Ely?

Since none of our PFs can post up he would be a nice piece. Plus hes a good defender.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If this rumored three-way trade between New Orleans, Chicago and Detroit goes down (Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen to NO, P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith to Detroit, Ben Wallace to Chicago), I'd love to see us grab Chris Duhon from Chicago.

Chris Mihm and Sasha Vujacic for Chris Duhon and Michael Sweetney works.

*LAKERS*
PG: Chris Duhon...Smush Parker...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Aaron McKie
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic...Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Michael Sweetney...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum

*BULLS*
PG: Kirk Hinrich...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Ben Gordon...Thabo Sefolosha...Eddie Basden
SF: Andres Nocioni...Luol Deng...Viktor Khryapa
PF: Tyrus Thomas...Darius Songaila...Othella Harrington
C: Ben Wallace...Chris Mihm


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If this rumored three-way trade between New Orleans, Chicago and Detroit goes down (Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen to NO, P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith to Detroit, Ben Wallace to Chicago), I'd love to see us grab Chris Duhon from Chicago.
> 
> Chris Mihm and Sasha Vujacic for Chris Duhon and Michael Sweetney works.
> 
> ...


Bulls supposedly want an offensive minded big man to team with Big Ben. If they had some interest in Mihm before, they may re-visit talks with the Lakers. I'd hope to get more than Duhon.

If we are playing Odom at the 4 and Radmanovic at the 3 then we need to move 1 of the centers. Bynum needs to start getting more minutes.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody think our offseason is done?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If this rumored three-way trade between New Orleans, Chicago and Detroit goes down (Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen to NO, P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith to Detroit, Ben Wallace to Chicago), I'd love to see us grab Chris Duhon from Chicago.
> 
> Chris Mihm and Sasha Vujacic for Chris Duhon and Michael Sweetney works.
> 
> ...


Thats works out pretty well for both teams.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

PG... Duhon/Smush/Farmar
SG... Bryant/Evans
SF... Odom/R. Butler
PF... Radmanovic/Walton/Turiaf
C.... Kwame/Bynum

plan #1 would be to trade Mihm, Cook, and Sasha for Duhon and fillers
plan #2 would be to sign Rasual Butler with the 2yr 3.5 million deal. It's going to be tough but anything can happen.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What happened to Jim Jackson? Are we going to resign him?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

personally i doubt it.. he's old. plus we got maurice evans. and we got vlad who can play small forward..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

So do you guys think we're done this offseason? No minor trades in the works?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Al Harrington sweepstakes has officially re-opened..watch out for some trades!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Uggh why do the Lakers want Harrington?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Uggh why do the Lakers want Harrington?


They need someone who could be a SOLID 2nd Option....Odom and Radmanovic are not good 2nd options in scoring...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> They need someone who could be a SOLID 2nd Option....Odom and Radmanovic are not good 2nd options in scoring...


Looks like Lamar was a good 2nd scoring option post All-Star break and in the playoffs, where it mattered most. 

Radmanovic is gonna be our 3rd scoring option, and if he can average 13-15 ppg then we're fine.

Harrington would be deadweight. Hes another tweener forward like Radmanovic. Plus, hes pretty ball-hoggish sometimes, and hes not much of a defender either, not the type of player you wanna put around Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want Lamar to come into the season pissed off. It looked like he played with a bit of a chip on his shoulder post all star break. Im thinking the trade rumors made him angry.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If Lamar plays like he did in the Suns series, we should be back in the playoffs this year.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^^

Well its a given that we're gonna make the playoffs, its how far we go in the playoffs that will be a test for Lamar's play.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> ^^^
> 
> Well its a given that we're gonna make the playoffs, its how far we go in the playoffs that will be a test for Lamar's play.


nothing is a given.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> nothing is a given.


There's no way we're _not_ making the playoffs. Sure, people last year counted us out, even Lakers fans, but you cant count out Kobe's will.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> There's no way we're _not_ making the playoffs. Sure, people last year counted us out, even Lakers fans, but you cant count out Kobe's will.


Man, I am not expecting anything until I see how they are playing.

Anything can happen during the course of a season. Kobe get's injured, Phil gets sick, nothing is a gaurentee.


----------

